

Use a config file to SSH into a server - ikarandeep
http://ikarandeep.tumblr.com/post/84604658821/use-a-config-file-to-ssh-into-a-server

======
cones688
Why does no one ever mention ssh-copy-id?! Is part of Openssh and copies
across your default pub key to the server in question.

ssh-copy-id user@server

Edit: Add more info

~~~
bigd
because is not present in the mac default installation

~~~
cones688
Does osx not use Openssh Package? On Fedora here so had always wondered why
all these setup guides included this step.. the osx thing might explain it.

------
jjjeffrey
This is great!

Some other things about ssh that everyone knew but me (until I found out):

-scp supports bash completion for files on the server if you use a key pair.

-Keychain ([http://www.funtoo.org/Keychain](http://www.funtoo.org/Keychain)) makes having a password on your private key less of a hassle by prompting for your password when you first log in to your local account and using that when you ssh. (ssh-agent alone is similar but requires your password for every new login session).

------
tmikaeld
Nice article, you could add this for added wow factor

[https://github.com/emre/storm](https://github.com/emre/storm)

------
api_or_ipa
Usually after setting up ssh RSA keys, I'll alias it to something
significantly shorter. Works pretty good.

------
lardissone
I would love a kind of launcher for hosts in config file. Say, something like:

    
    
        ~ sshlaunch[enter]  
        Select host:  
        [0] Test1  
        [1] Test2
        [2] Test3
        Enter host number and hit enter:

~~~
untrothy
This probably isn't to difficult to implement, hell I could even try to write
something like that right now and put it on github. (I would have simply sent
you an email but you don't have one in your profile)

EDIT: You will need python3 since I used input(), and this probably is my
first python script so it's a bit messy:

[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e13d3d743c77bc1e39e6](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e13d3d743c77bc1e39e6)

------
gjvc
what's next? tail(1)?

~~~
mail2vks
Had to upvote. Exactly my sentiments

